# Excellent obediance class in West Chester PA area?



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi 
I've got two rescued GSD's both w/ some minor issues. The young male is very dominant , the older female is submissive and shy (freightened of many things). I am looking for an excellent trainer/obediance class that can help w/both. I'd much prefer one who is knowledgable, experianced and understands GSD's. My wife would take one & I the other. I would prefer a class over private lessons because of cost and the added benifit of socilisation and training w/ realistic distractions. I live in West Chester PA which is in Chester County, the south eastern corner of PA. Anybody know of anyone?
Thanks.
JD


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.dtccc.org/

I go to this store in Princeton, but there's one in Paoli. You could try asking them if they have any referrals. I know the one in Princeton has business cards at the desk. http://www.cuttersmillpetstore.com/

I know we have some members in Wilmington DE and that's not far from you (I went to WCU many many years ago when it was still WCSC) so maybe they have some idea.


----------

